
Unix and Node: Command-line Arguments - joshuacc
http://dailyjs.com/2012/03/01/unix-node-arguments/
======
wildtype
I previously thought that Node.js are for those who have advanced skill on web
development and scripting, not for newbie. But reading this article that
started with use of _shabang_ on a script and setting file permission for
executable file, i think i was wrong.

